# HS Softball



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Been pretty busy lately shooting softball, baseball, basketball...whew! I need to go fishing!
Here is a pic from a tournament last week at The Woodlands.

For you sports shooters, it has jsut about everything you could ask for in one picture...ball, face and action. Watch your background, shoot tight and crop tighter. 

Hope you like it.
Mike


----------



## Bmxstang (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey!! I know her!! Had a couple of classes with her over the years!


----------

